# Clear-Com headset to Walkie Talkie



## RGJones (May 5, 2009)

Hello, I am trying to figure out the best way to hook up our auditorium's clearcom system to a walkie talkie/two way radio. I am thinking about just hooking up the 4 pin XLR to one or two 2.5mm plugs depending on the radio. Basicly just hooking up the clearcom headphone output to the radio input and the radio headphone output to the clearcom input. Does anyone know if this will work? I beleive it should but I just want to check.

Also a little background to clear up things. This is not a normal setup, we have a concert band festival and I will be in the auditorium doing sound, but the rest of the workers will be spread about the school using the radios. I understand how this would never work in a real theater situation because of interfearence and such. But I would like to just be able to use one headset for the auditorium and the rest of the school, not to mention the clearcom system provides much better communications for the auditorium, and in the past my stage hands have opted for the radios becasue when using clearcom they could not communicate to others outside of the auditorium.

Thanks for any help
Rob


----------



## Footer (May 5, 2009)

You want this... 

AD913- Production Intercom Inc.




You do not want to just solder up the connector. It will not work. You will have some large impedance issues.


----------



## RGJones (May 5, 2009)

I agree with you Footer. I would love to have one of those as it would make life REAL easy. But unfortunately this is only for my personal convienince and I'm not going to buy it with my personal funds, but maybe I can get the school to buy it.

I was afrade of having problems with a direct connection as you said. So I guess i'm out of luck. Unless someone has another way to do it.

Thanks for the help Footer!

Rob


----------



## Footer (May 5, 2009)

The real issue is when the mic in the radio keys up. Even if you could match the impedance of the mic, your still running into the other issue.


----------



## RGJones (May 5, 2009)

I completly beleive you Footer, but becasue of my inherent stuborness I will probably try it anyway. No offense to you though, I don't think it will work but I'm gonna try anyway.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Spiceboy (May 5, 2009)

Just curious but if you arent going to use the PI unit above or the Clearcom Radio Interface

http://www.clearcom.com/support/datasheet_pdfs/datasheets_party_line/Clear-Com_TW-47_Datasheet.pdf

and are just going to wire up to the headset then how are you going to handle the Radio Keying? Are you going to do that manually?


----------



## RGJones (May 5, 2009)

Spiceboy said:


> Just curious but if you arent going to use the PI unit above or the Clearcom Radio Interface
> 
> http://www.clearcom.com/support/datasheet_pdfs/datasheets_party_line/Clear-Com_TW-47_Datasheet.pdf
> 
> and are just going to wire up to the headset then how are you going to handle the Radio Keying? Are you going to do that manually?



Sorry I forgot to clarify that part!  The radios have VOX/voice activated keying. That's what the rest of the crew uses, they have small cheap headsets for the radios so they can use the VOX.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickJones (May 8, 2009)

Here's a really dodgy but cheap (Suited for HS ) setup for you. You put a speaker onto the clearcom unit, and gaffa down the talk button on your radio. Stick em together in a shoe box or something, to drown out some of the noise of wherever you are putting it. And then everyone can listen into coms. Alternately, someone can relay messages all the time. 
Definitely not even close to ideal, but, will work.
Nick


----------



## avkid (May 8, 2009)

A two way constantly transmitting is going to have a dead battery in no time.

A typical duty cycle:
80% Standby
15% Receive
5% Transmit


----------



## Chris15 (May 9, 2009)

And a 2 way in constant transmit will mean no one can ever talk back on the radio...


----------



## avkid (May 9, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> And a 2 way in constant transmit will mean no one can ever talk back on the radio...


 Correct, and that is why Clearcom is full duplex.


----------



## NickJones (May 11, 2009)

It was just a cheap easy idea 
Why not just have someone relay the messages?
Nick


----------



## RGJones (May 11, 2009)

While putting both in a box would work great for just listening, it wouldn't work to talk too. Just as Chris15 stated. That was why I was wanting to physicly connect both of the systems. 

And while relaying messages would work great, it requires someone to sit and montor both the radio and clearcom, but if I had an extra person you can be sure that that would be their job.

So far I haven't had a chance to play around with connecting the two systems, but as Footer has said earlier it probably won't work, but if i'm board I'll probably try it anyway.

If that doesn't work I might stick the radio in a box and leave the clearcom talk button on, so that at least I can hear whats going on. Thanks for the idea Nick.

Rob


----------

